# Will these headers fit



## ohnogto (Jul 13, 2005)

will a set of headers for a 98 up camaro or trans am with the ls1 fit on my 04 gto? If so do you suggest full length or shorties ? arty:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I do not have headers nor any experience on the GTO, however, I'm willing to bet the the unique steering rack causes a different shaped header on the driver's side to go around it.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

ohnogto said:


> will a set of headers for a 98 up camaro or trans am with the ls1 fit on my 04 gto? If so do you suggest full length or shorties ? arty:


Nah, dont think so.
You gotta get sum them thar expesive custom jobs.  
Always go with the long tubes...they make the most power.
Go with Kooks or Stainless Works......worth every penny.

Bill


----------



## rico750sxi (Jul 27, 2005)

They will not fit the GTO, you will need specific ones for our cars.


----------



## ohnogto (Jul 13, 2005)

ok, thanks ! I have looked at kooks and stainless works. They are pretty steep, but if your gonna do it. Mind as well do it right.

I also plan on running 3 in exhaust and taking off the cats. How can i fabricate a place for my oxygen sensor or do they make any headers that has the o2 sensor adaptor. I also plan on putting a set of flwmaster super 40's to top it off.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the SLP's in stock! 1 3/4" primaries, ceramic coated with high flow cats for 999.00!!! PM me with questions! :cheers


----------

